# Baseball.



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Watching the Yankees/ Washington game now. Couldn't care less who is playing...just love it. Kinda weird for sure when there is a bad pitch for home team Washington and someone in control booth hits the BOO button and you here invisible crowd boooo lol. Shoot...I'll take it.

Play ball!


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Watching the Yankees/ Washington game now. Couldn't care less who is playing...just love it. Kinda weird for sure when there is a bad pitch for home team Washington and someone in control booth hits the BOO button and you here invisible crowd boooo lol. Shoot...I'll take it.
> 
> Play ball!


did you kneel for the anthem?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

No.

I stood there standing in front of tv... and got yelled at for being in the way.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> No.
> 
> I stood there standing in front of tv... and got yelled at for being in the way.


hahaha! good reply,but they're not getting my attendance!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

slipsinker said:


> did you kneel for the anthem?


So no one is allowed to enjoy sports anymore?..wow.
No one asked you to watch anything...don't chastise someone else because they enjoy watching the sport...I'm sure they won't miss you watching...like someone cares or not if YOU watch...roflmao.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> So no one is allowed to enjoy sports anymore?..wow.
> No one asked you to watch anything.


dont care if you or anyone else watches,i have a problem with it and i wont,.......so keep on watching bud,who gives a rats ass about those sell outs!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

The bud light commercial was cool with vendor going door to door in a neighborhood lmao...better commercials than super bowls.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I could care less...I was entertained hahaha.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...I could care less...I was entertained hahaha.


if thats what it takes,..**** times right now, glad you can find the things to keep your mind right as so do i with what i do!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

my wife and I watched it for a few minutes as we were amazed and felt little weird as there was nobody in the stands yet there was all this fan noise. Just was weird.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Football and Basketball is a big no for me. Baseball ,I enjoy watching. I, have see baseball players make the sign of the cross, before stepping into the batters box. I have seen baseball players make the sign of the cross, when running the bases after a home run is hit. To me baseball players do not seem to have the attatude that basketball and football players have.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

During the Cubs Brewers game Fox super imposed fans in the stands. It was pretty cool....Kinda


----------



## TwoStickney (Jun 28, 2020)

slipsinker said:


> dont care if you or anyone else watches,i have a problem with it and i wont,.......so keep on watching bud,who gives a rats ass about those sell outs!


So... is there a reason why you posted on here? Ya dont like baseball.. great.. go hijack someone else's thread.. yall cried about me calling you out for making political posts and here is clear evidence you're doing it more


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I thought the same thing


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

ress said:


> During the Cubs Brewers game Fox super imposed fans in the stands. It was pretty cool....Kinda


I hated that. Just gimme empty stands and maybe I see where the homers land


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

TwoStickney said:


> So... is there a reason why you posted on here? Ya dont like baseball.. great.. go hijack someone else's thread.. yall cried about me calling you out for making political posts and here is clear evidence you're doing it more


Seriously, they already have their own thread whining and *itching


----------



## TwoStickney (Jun 28, 2020)

There's no crying in baseball!

So im not gonna cry about the new rules this year.. im still gonna watch.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm not a baseball fan (well maybe a little bit of a closet fan) but I am glad to see them playing again. I'd just like to see things start moving back to a more normal time.

I keep hoping to hear they will let fans back in the stands, even if it's only at 25% it's something. Any type of distraction to all that's going on right now has to be a good thing.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Had a 2 1/2 hour drive yesterday , listened to tribe on radio , I enjoyed it!!!!


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

TwoStickney said:


> So... is there a reason why you posted on here? Ya dont like baseball.. great.. go hijack someone else's thread.. yall cried about me calling you out for making political posts and here is clear evidence you're doing it more


there is a reason,i just dont buy into the kneeling crap...simple as that as i was speaking my mind,not hijacking their thread!


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

have always watched sports, nice way to escape politics/everyday life....had even planned a week to attend spring training in late march of this year....

-players/owners bickered for 2 months over $$$ when they could have been playing just like they are now
- tribe will soon be the cleveland baseball club, same with a few other teams.....
-pre-game activities are political....

-strike three.....I'm out.

So as in the fall, spending much more time on the water!!! 

Hoping this cancer doesn't spread to the last one left....college football, but I have a feeling it will be headed for ruin as well.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

I’m glad those who choose to tune in are enjoying it, and respect those who choose not to also. Neither should be ridiculed or put down because of their choice.


----------



## Fins 2 (Sep 27, 2014)

I love baseball, and have season tickets to the Dayton Dragons and love watching them play. I will admit that I miss watching them play. The player always stand for the anthem, and all of them seem happy to be playing baseball. As for the cry babies down in Cincinnati, I couldn't care less.


----------



## TwoStickney (Jun 28, 2020)

Tribe stringing some hits together today! Carassco has a little breathing room


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

TwoStickney said:


> Tribe stringing some hits together today! Carassco has a little breathing room


Finally a post without name calling Congrats! Go Tribe.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bad luck said:


> have always watched sports, nice way to escape politics/everyday life....had even planned a week to attend spring training in late march of this year....
> 
> -players/owners bickered for 2 months over $$$ when they could have been playing just like they are now
> - tribe will soon be the cleveland baseball club, same with a few other teams.....
> ...


All sports are going to do it this year...all of them...hell, maybe next year too...it's the conclusion I've come to, but I'm not gonna miss sports because of it.
GO TRIBE they look good today.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Finally a post without name calling Congrats! Go Tribe.


I guess you missed his other posts where he did exactly what he is crying about.


----------



## TwoStickney (Jun 28, 2020)

Joseeeeee!!!!!! 3 run blast


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

TwoStickney said:


> Damn, I didn't know people in inbred appalachia could afford phones... hell I didn't know you guys could spell! Again, this is a baseball thread. Why don't ya get back to your appalachian ways and go bang your sister


I don’t have a sister. I’d be glad to bang you a few times in the head though. Typical immature talk from a child behind a keyboard. Can’t communicate without insults. No one has been insulting you. Somehow you feel the need to call people all kinds of names over their opinion. Grow up. 









I love this option.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Tribe on radio seems normal in my garage , I can listen to Hammy all day , glad to have them back ,


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> I don’t have a sister. I’d be glad to bang you a few times in the head though. Typical immature talk from a child behind a keyboard. Can’t communicate without insults. No one has been insulting you. Somehow you feel the need to call people all kinds of names over their opinion. Grow up.
> View attachment 368479
> 
> 
> I love this option.


36 going on 10...long standing member too I see...he won't be around long at this rate...mods need to hit a homerun and give this lady the boot.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Another great game from the Tribe today. This might be the philly steak talking but I can see them getting off quickly this year. Thier bats destroyed KC bullpen today which bodes well for a season where extra innings won't last long. And they got the pitching. Gooooo Tribe 
In Da Summer Time and 1100A.M.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

This thread sure turned bad in a hurry. That dude needs to go away.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

crappiedude said:


> This thread sure turned bad in a hurry. That dude needs to go away.


You have my vote.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

TwoStickney said:


> Nobody wanted your -.02 this is a thread for baseball fans.. not for old men w bleeding vaginas.


Why don't you shut the he** up and go suck wind. Everyone has the right to their own opinion and you my friend(and I use that term lightly) need to go crawl around Walmart without a mask & maybe you will get lucky


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Gone!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Gone!


Did she get the boot?


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

wave warrior said:


> Had a 2 1/2 hour drive yesterday , listened to tribe on radio , I enjoyed it!!!!


Long drives are always easier with some baseball on the radio.
I listened to games all weekend on the Sirius/XM app.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saw where 4 marlins players have the crud. Postponed their flight back to Florida.

Edit..
Looks like it’s now 12 players and 2 coaches.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Shad Rap said:


> Did she get the boot?


Looks like.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ahhhhh,just like old times,tuned into the reds on the radio in the 9th yesterday just to hear them blow a game. The good ole days. 
There starting pitching is doing great. Score some dang runs. Go ahead run on 1st with the tieing run on third,one out. I said to myself,here comes the double play. Just hit the dang ball in the air already votto.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Outbreak with the Marlins... They cancelled the home opener. Now Phil's Yankees cancelled bc the Fish were in Philly.

Could spell problems for the season


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

mas5588 said:


> Outbreak with the Marlins... They cancelled the home opener. Now Phil's Yankees cancelled bc the Fish were in Philly.
> 
> Could spell problems for the season


Probobly will.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Are these real games or computer generated. Are we now living in a full virtual world...

One way we will know they are real is if Cleveland INDIANS make it to the world series, get a lead of 3 games to 0 and then lose the world series. Yup that's real Cleveland baseball...


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

Very unfortunate, 2 games already postponed. Korean Baseball has been playing since May with zero positive test for its players or coaches


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

privateer said:


> Are these real games or computer generated. Are we now living in a full virtual world...
> 
> One way we will know they are real is if Cleveland INDIANS make it to the world series, get a lead of 3 games to 0 and then lose the world series. Yup that's real Cleveland baseball...


I won’t be watching any sports in my house. Regardless tho this post was hilarious!


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Gone!










he should be gone. That all was ridiculous


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

It's a sprint to the finish line at best this year, last team with the majority of their starters healthy wins. It is baseball though. All these new rules and all the varied mutations of how and when to play in different scenarios ie-extra innings, and Francona somehow still here should shoe-in the ****** a playoff spot. Can I say ******?


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Love televised sports! Especially the Browns. The more people that it pulls away from the rivers and lakes the better and I always made sure to fish for steel during Browns games. Go Tribe, Go Browns, Go cavs!


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

What's this "baseball " you speak of?


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

the amish have been playing slow pitch softball since early spring, and not one tested positive. thats remarkable, it makes one wonder how they do it


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

cement569 said:


> the amish have been playing slow pitch softball since early spring, and not one tested positive. thats remarkable, it makes one wonder how they do it


Lol!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

cement569 said:


> the amish have been playing slow pitch softball since early spring, and not one tested positive. thats remarkable, it makes one wonder how they do it


It's easy to play slowpitch. Fastpitch is the challenge!


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Karl Wolf said:


> Love televised sports! Especially the Browns. The more people that it pulls away from the rivers and lakes the better and I always made sure to fish for steel during Browns games. Go Tribe, Go Browns, Go cavs!


I agree, I go to the state run gun range when Ohio State football is on. Much less crowded.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

1st series of the year this weekend and 3 teams shut down for Covid x 50something games to go, just sayin


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Mets thumpin the Red Sox right now. Espn.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

walleye willey said:


> Very unfortunate, 2 games already postponed. Korean Baseball has been playing since May with zero positive test for its players or coaches


If you watch any Korean baseball,players wear masks,& the extra players wear masks and sit in the stands so they are isolated and "social distanced" from the other players. I was under the impression that all MLB players that were not on the field were required to wear masks,& that high fives and other touching of other players is taboo. If you watch an MLB game you see very few masks & most of the players in the dougout are right next to each other leaning on the dougout fence just like they always do. Also high fives for every little thing. Not surprised that they are having Covid issues. Might be a bad omen of things to come


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

SICKOFIT said:


> If you watch any Korean baseball,players wear masks,& the extra players wear masks and sit in the stands so they are isolated and "social distanced" from the other players. I was under the impression that all MLB players that were not on the field were required to wear masks,& that high fives and other touching of other players is taboo. If you watch an MLB game you see very few masks & most of the players in the dougout are right next to each other leaning on the dougout fence just like they always do. Also high fives for every little thing. Not surprised that they are having Covid issues. Might be a bad omen of things to come


Who's gonna watch sports If you cant see the guys giving hi fives and patting eachother bottoms?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> I don’t have a sister. I’d be glad to bang you a few times in the head though. Typical immature talk from a child behind a keyboard. Can’t communicate without insults. No one has been insulting you. Somehow you feel the need to call people all kinds of names over their opinion. Grow up.
> View attachment 368479
> 
> 
> I love this option.


new guy troll


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

College football. I'll watch that if they have it fans or not. 

I refuse to watch any pro sport crapola!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Solid Tribe game 1 win. Good start game 2.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Tribe looking really good again!..59-1 this year?


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Karl Wolf said:


> Who's gonna watch sports If you cant see the guys giving hi fives and patting eachother bottoms?


That is not the point. The point is stopping the rampant spread of Covid,like on the Miami Marlins. If this continues to spread who knows what might happen with the season


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

SICKOFIT said:


> That is not the point. The point is stopping the rampant spread of Covid,like on the Miami Marlins. If this continues to spread who knows what might happen with the season


I think they're one or two team outbreaks away from scrapping the season.
We don't know what the long term effects of Covid are.
If you're a professional athlete with a limited professional shelf life, why risk permanent damage to your respiratory system? Why do so at a greatly reduced wage, to boot? At some point, I think the Players Union will call "no joy".
Also, as the list of NFL players opting out of this season grows, I'm not sure how likely that season is as well.
The NBA's plan/schedule is a joke, IMHO, and they should have just stopped where they were at.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Go TRIBE! 4-1


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

I am looking for a new American sport which will be played by Americans. Tired of the commies and The outside countries playing politics with what used to be American sports. Does anyone know of a sport that is played by Americans who love our country and stand for our Anthem?
Please help I cannot find any.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

Bullet Bob said:


> I am looking for a new American sport which will be played by Americans. Tired of the commies and The outside countries playing politics with what used to be American sports. Does anyone know of a sport that is played by Americans who love our country and stand for our Anthem?
> Please help I cannot find any.


the only one i watch is the nhra racing when i can find it


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

they say south-side Chee-ka-goers having a tough year but their club is lookin good today. had to look twice, schedule says on Fox at 7 in Minny but playing sox at home today?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> Tribe looking really good again!..59-1 this year?


Ok 58-2.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Bullet Bob said:


> I am looking for a new American sport which will be played by Americans. Tired of the commies and The outside countries playing politics with what used to be American sports. Does anyone know of a sport that is played by Americans who love our country and stand for our Anthem?
> Please help I cannot find any.


This thread is about baseball and the tribe - not politics or the anthem or love of the country or being an American or whatever you're trying so hard to make it be...pound salt somewhere else please...some folks are just too far gone I guess.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Go Tribe! I enjoy watching the Indians, nice to see them back playing.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

one3 said:


> Go Tribe! I enjoy watching the Indians, nice to see them back playing.


Me too except when Hand is in. Guy couldn't pull mop up duty. A player has to get batters out to even mop it up!! Need to outright release him. 2 strait years of diminished velo and cannot locate pitches. Braves got rid of foltynewicz for same reasons. Not the season to be loyal to a trash heap.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

matticito said:


> Me too except when Hand is in. Guy couldn't pull mop up duty. A player has to get batters out to even mop it up!! Need to outright release him. 2 strait years of diminished velo and cannot locate pitches. Braves got rid of foltynewicz for same reasons. Not the season to be loyal to a trash heap.


Easy Matt...two saves .. Hopefully he will get his legs.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

Shad Rap said:


> This thread is about baseball and the tribe - not politics or the anthem or love of the country or being an American or whatever you're trying so hard to make it be...pound salt somewhere else please...some folks are just too far gone I guess.


No we just love America 
Not the Anti American Sports league


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Bullet Bob said:


> No we just love America
> Not the Anti American Sports league


Then this isn’t a thread that would seem to interest you.
So why not leave these folks alone and start your own thread
Just sayin


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Bullet Bob said:


> No we just love America
> Not the Anti American Sports league


We all love America too...Land of the Free...meaning free to watch whatever the hell we wanna watch wether it supports your agenda or not...GO TRIBE!!!


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

Shad Rap said:


> We all love America too...Land of the Free...meaning free to watch whatever the hell we wanna watch wether it supports your agenda or not...GO TRIBE!!![/QUOTE
> Free to support the communist socialist yes its a great country and don’t worry us Americans will always make sure of that you can just limp along if you like.
> Well comrade they don’t like the term tribe. If you’re going to support them get with the program and quit being a racist. You have to quit using your white privilege thought your into the new world sports agenda. Don’t worry they will educate you before to long, your already on the beginning pages of the new play book won’t take you long. ⚔♠


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

crappiedude said:


> Then this isn’t a thread that would seem to interest you.
> So why not leave these folks alone start and your own thread
> Just sayin


No I love sports just want to watch American sports with Americans playing. This thread is perfect for that just looking for Americans playing.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Bullet Bob said:


> No I love sports just want to watch American sports with Americans playing. This thread is perfect for that just looking for Americans playing.


Those days are long, long gone. Sports have become an international entertainment.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

could never watch baseball way too boring. kinda like watching a chess game, and on that note pretty sure it wasnt fans who injected politics into pro sports. after all its the fans who pay the bills, me i choose not to


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Roll Tribe!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Bullet Bob said:


> No I love sports just want to watch American sports with Americans playing. This thread is perfect for that just looking for Americans playing.


..now you're just trolling man...you win.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Great game last night by the Tribe and Bieber. Set a record for most K's in the first 2 games of a season. 2-0 shutout and a nice drama free save by Karinchak. Lindor 2 run HR for the offense....ROLL TRIBE.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Great game last night by the Tribe and Bieber. Set a record for most K's in the first 2 games of a season. 2-0 shutout and a nice drama free save by Karinchak. Lindor 2 run HR for the offense....ROLL TRIBE.


best pitcher in baseball right now...hope he continues it...2 starts 0.0 ERA...and what 26 or 27 strikeouts?...wow.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Loved watching Jose after his single looking to steal 2nd and bothering Minnies' pitcher, Lindor waited and finally got a fastball chest high, game over with Bieber out there. Tonight 8PM Fox. Love it when I can get Tom Hamilton on the radio synched with the TV set on mute. RollTribe


----------



## CHI-Town Monk (Jan 6, 2019)

Shad Rap said:


> So no one is allowed to enjoy sports anymore?..wow.
> No one asked you to watch anything...don't chastise someone else because they enjoy watching the sport...I'm sure they won't miss you watching...like someone cares or not if YOU watch...roflmao.


If it floats your boat do it! Some folks respect the Country they live in!


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Can't believe this thread is still open. Also can't believe I so disagree with so many whom I otherwise seem to agree so often. When I was growing up with the Big Red Machine, politics was not a very big part of baseball. That has changed. To ignore this is to cast a vote in favor of the politics ruling the pro sports world nowadays. Ignoring this thread, as well, seems like a ***** a** thing to do. What will it take for you to quit watching? That point has been passed for me. Honestly, I am shocked that so many people are willing to, and I don't know how else to put it......stick their heads in the sand and ignore the fact that the league is supporting criminal behavior. Also spitting on the graves of those who've died for this country. I only kneel for Jesus. Uh oh, using that name will get this post removed. Not sorry.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Bullet Bob said:


> I am looking for a new American sport which will be played by Americans. Tired of the commies and The outside countries playing politics with what used to be American sports. Does anyone know of a sport that is played by Americans who love our country and stand for our Anthem?
> Please help I cannot find any.


Horseshoes?


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

Snakecharmer said:


> Horseshoes?


As long as Americans are playing it I’m in. Would love to have the three big commie sports switch to the gladiators. I would support and buy season tickets for that and they could paint blm all over the sand if they want. I couldn’t wait for the games every week. That wouldn’t happen the Marxist are too big of cowards. They just love money for nothing and your chicks for free. Great song maybe play that at the beginning of the games. LOL


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bbsoup said:


> Can't believe this thread is still open. Also can't believe I so disagree with so many whom I otherwise seem to agree so often. When I was growing up with the Big Red Machine, politics was not a very big part of baseball. That has changed. To ignore this is to cast a vote in favor of the politics ruling the pro sports world nowadays. Ignoring this thread, as well, seems like a ***** a** thing to do. What will it take for you to quit watching? That point has been passed for me. Honestly, I am shocked that so many people are willing to, and I don't know how else to put it......stick their heads in the sand and ignore the fact that the league is supporting criminal behavior. Also spitting on the graves of those who've died for this country. I only kneel for Jesus. Uh oh, using that name will get this post removed. Not sorry.


Good for you...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

CHI-Town Monk said:


> If it floats your boat do it! Some folks respect the Country they live in!


And good for you...now go away.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bbsoup said:


> Can't believe this thread is still open. Also can't believe I so disagree with so many whom I otherwise seem to agree so often. When I was growing up with the Big Red Machine, politics was not a very big part of baseball. That has changed. To ignore this is to cast a vote in favor of the politics ruling the pro sports world nowadays. Ignoring this thread, as well, seems like a ***** a** thing to do. What will it take for you to quit watching? That point has been passed for me. Honestly, I am shocked that so many people are willing to, and I don't know how else to put it......stick their heads in the sand and ignore the fact that the league is supporting criminal behavior. Also spitting on the graves of those who've died for this country. I only kneel for Jesus. Uh oh, using that name will get this post removed. Not sorry.


This thread should still be open...it's about the game of baseball and the tribe...only a few like yourself are trying to get it closed.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

Shad Rap said:


> Good for you...


Spoken like a true American who hates that commies are politicizing our wants great past time and they want to blame us. AMAZING God bless the USA. GO team fight.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Bullet Bob said:


> As long as Americans are playing it I’m in. Would love to have the three big commie sports switch to the gladiators. I would support and buy season tickets for that and they could paint blm all over the sand if they want. I couldn’t wait for the games every week. That wouldn’t happen the Marxist are too big of cowards. They just love money for nothing and your chicks for free. Great song maybe play that at the beginning of the games. LOL


So now if it were all Americans playing and they had BLM painted on the field you'd still attend or watch?..don't lie man...you've given yourself away already...too far gone.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> So now if it were all Americans playing and they had BLM painted on the field you'd still attend or watch?..don't lie man...


He sucked you in.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> He sucked you in.


I know man...I can play the game too...it's all good.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

bobk said:


> He sucked you in.


No the fallacy is no Americans would play on a field with blm on it or their jerseys. Remember just because you are born here doesn’t make you a true American. You can still align yourself with Marxism and try to over throw the government.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

Who said this thread was about the tribe???? Its about baseball in general there are other teams and im sure soon the word tribe will considered derogatory and they will be called the cleveland baseball team


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

ICENUT said:


> Who said this thread was about the tribe???? Its about baseball in general there are other teams and im sure soon the word tribe will considered derogatory and they will be called the cleveland baseball team


Yes if your going to watch you need to be WOKE


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Hope you quit buying beer and driving your truck since they advertise during the baseball games.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes we need to support our great American companies, I have to because I haven’t learned Chinese. LOL


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Bullet Bob said:


> As long as Americans are playing it I’m in. Would love to have the three big commie sports switch to the gladiators. I would support and buy season tickets for that and they could paint blm all over the sand if they want. I couldn’t wait for the games every week. That wouldn’t happen the Marxist are too big of cowards. They just love money for nothing and your chicks for free. Great song maybe play that at the beginning of the games. LOL


Actually that’s called capitalism


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

I think we will be better off as an OGF community if we feel free to share our opinions on the subject but STOP sniping at each other when opinions differ.

C’mon folks!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

It is a thread about baseball and I just finally found a person to use the ignore function on.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

crappiedude said:


> It is a thread about baseball and I just finally found a person to use the ignore function on.


No baseball is the story of life


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Bullet Bob said:


> Spoken like a true American who hates that commies are politicizing our wants great past time and they want to blame us. AMAZING God bless the USA. GO team fight.


Man you have just about worn our your welcome. Why don't you take your toys and take a long walk on a short plank. We are tired of listening to your crap


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

SICKOFIT said:


> Man you have just about worn our your welcome. Why don't you take your toys and take a long walk on a short plank. We are tired of listening to your crap


SICKOFIT - are you saying you're sick of it?


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

You can always tell who supports people disgracing our country and our Anthem. Love it or go back to Wootang


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

CoonDawg92 said:


> I think we will be better off as an OGF community if we feel free to share our opinions on the subject but STOP sniping at each other when opinions differ.
> 
> C’mon folks!


I agree whenever you show facts and truths all they can do is snipe at you. When you cannot make a substantive argument with facts and truths what else is left. God bless the USA.
MY father was a professional baseball player he is 82 and I am in the hall of fame for my sport, and we both hang our heads in shame for what the Marxist have done to our beloved sports. God bless.
We Americans haven’t put politics into our beloved sports they did that all on their own. We tried to cancel ESPN on our television package and were told if we did we woulD loose our beloved outdoor and hunting channel. Hate to do that because hunting and fishing sports for now is our last refuge. Enjoy and always remember how many Americans have made great sacrifices to keep you safe from socialism and communism.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> SICKOFIT - are you saying you're sick of it?


Yes sir I certainly am. What a punk


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Bullet Bob said:


> I agree whenever you show facts and truths all they can do is snipe at you. When you cannot make a substantive argument with facts and truths what else is left. God bless the USA.
> MY father was a professional baseball player he is 82 and I am in the hall of fame for my sport, and we both hang our heads in shame for what the Marxist have done to our beloved sports. God bless.
> We Americans haven’t put politics into our beloved sports they did that all on their own. We tried to cancel ESPN on our television package and were told if we did we woulD loose our beloved outdoor and hunting channel. Hate to do that because hunting and fishing sports for now is our last refuge. Enjoy and always remember how many Americans have made great sacrifices to keep you safe from socialism and communism.


They have a hall of fame for Tiddly Winks? What will they think of next


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

SICKOFIT said:


> They have a hall of fame for Tiddly Winks? What will they think of next


Yes and believe it or not you actually stand for our national anthem. When you are the best in the entire world it takes a commitment that the average wanna be has no idea just ask Mr. Ditka. Remember buy American, love America, or lean a foreign language fluently. God save the King! LOL


----------



## roundbadge (Jul 7, 2018)

The minorities haven't yet grasped the reality that most people have their own lives to lead, families to care for, and don't have the means, nor desire to once again focus on them as said minorities opt to not help themselves still


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Man it's been nice to hear some sports on the radio lately!!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

roundbadge said:


> The minorities haven't yet grasped the reality that most people have their own lives to lead, families to care for, and don't have the means, nor desire to once again focus on them as said minorities opt to not help themselves still
> 
> Pro Sports and Social issues don't mix, so as these people/players make it all about them and their peeps once again WANTING versus EARNING, BLAMING versus RISING INDEPENDENTLY is the same old song and dance
> 
> All the resources are available to all Americans, and extra special ones for the minorities too, yet, they choose the victim route repeatedly


It's ALL americans that are kneeling...has nothing to do with minorities...even the ones YOU would consider true born and raised here Americans...again, everyone of these people have worked their ass off to get where they are at...minority or not...they can do what they want...it's America...I'm not looking for their opinion or anyone's opinion on my life and what I do in it...no one cares what you think and no one cares what I think...just like no one cares how we feel about it...you have a right to not watch, just like I have a right to watch and not be criticized for it...again, no one cares what we do or think.
A few racist people here on OGF is what I'm finding out...people really showing their true colors, which isn't red, white and blue.
And bulletbob...I didn't know cheerleading was a sport...I bet you were on your knees quite a bit...BOOM!


----------



## roundbadge (Jul 7, 2018)

It's ALL americans that are kneeling.

On what planet? lol


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

roundbadge said:


> It's ALL americans that are kneeling.
> 
> On what planet? lol


Lol...go back to bed.
My point was, people that are born and raised here are kneeling...they aren't American?..whatever dude.
I happen to have minorities in my family...maybe you need to bite your tongue instead of making stupid comments.


----------



## roundbadge (Jul 7, 2018)

ignored


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

roundbadge said:


> It's ALL americans that are kneeling.
> 
> On what planet? lol


You're another one that's too far gone...mods please toss this thread out...it's gone south long enough.
And while you're at it, you may as well just close the one about 'watching professional sports' because it's headed down the same road.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

roundbadge said:


> ignored


Awwwee how cute...you bow out too easy.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> Awwwee how cute...you bow out too easy.


How about we get back to baseball...Red's beat the Indians 3 to 2 tonight in a very entertaining game. If the Red's pitching continues as it has been for the last several games they might open a few eyes


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

SICKOFIT said:


> How about we get back to baseball...Red's beat the Indians 3 to 2 tonight in a very entertaining game. If the Red's pitching continues as it has been for the last several games they might open a few eyes


Sonny Gray is having a great season.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

So anyway...Tribe has a total of 6 runs the past 6 games? What's going on with the bats?!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

dugworm said:


> So anyway...Tribe has a total of 6 runs the past 6 games? What's going on with the bats?!


I blame it on Naquin's toe.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

SICKOFIT said:


> How about we get back to baseball...Red's beat the Indians 3 to 2 tonight in a very entertaining game. If the Red's pitching continues as it has been for the last several games they might open a few eyes


Frickin Votto...he hammered that pitch.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

SICKOFIT said:


> How about we get back to baseball...Red's beat the Indians 3 to 2 tonight in a very entertaining game. If the Red's pitching continues as it has been for the last several games they might open a few eyes


Reds fan?..at least they're an Ohio team...can't blame ya there...I don't mind the Reds...unless they are playing the ******...lol.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Just wait til Suarez get heated up! 49 HR's last year. Batting .094 now. That guy must be slobber-knocked!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

dugworm said:


> So anyway...What's going on with the bats?!



0....


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Reds are on! I like the ground crew playing Morroco's and tamborins!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Too nice to set inside.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> Reds fan?..at least they're an Ohio team...can't blame ya there...I don't mind the Reds...unless they are playing the ******...lol.


Yes,obviously most of you are from the North,where I am in SW Ohio. I will always root for the Tribe,as long as it's not against the Reds. Reds gave the game to the Tribe tonight. Very shoddy relief pitching and defense.Wish we still had Iglesias at short,but with all the free agent signings this spring the Reds could not afford to keep him


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

ress said:


> Just wait til Suarez get heated up! 49 HR's last year. Batting .094 now. That guy must be slobber-knocked!


He needs to dye his hair blonde again like he did last year. Maybe that will kick start his season


----------

